# Internet TV



## Johnnymac (Sep 17, 2013)

I found a free site that can change your IP address so you can watch things like BBC iPlayer Unblocker.com: The Leading Blocker Site on the Net


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Johnnymac said:


> I found a free site that can change your IP address so you can watch things like BBC iPlayer Unblocker.com: The Leading Blocker Site on the Net


What a wonderful link (NOT). It won't load for me on Google Chrome - not a good start.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> What a wonderful link (NOT). It won't load for me on Google Chrome - not a good start.


haha!

same here on FF


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Any free IP-masking site has major security issues. Not worth it!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION will work as is anywhere. Scroll down to UK Live TV click and you'll find most of your freeview channels there. Use on a computer, android and iphone and tablets.

I use https://hola.org/ unblocker, its handy wherever you are. It unblocks lots of sites including some of the American sites like Fox and Hulu. Also if you have a UK Netflix account when you log in it takes you to the USA site which has a lot more content (you log on with your standard user name and password)


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Another tip if you have kids or have one yourself, instead of buying a stream box or run cables across the room the new gaming systems like a Wii U or Playstation 4 now run html5 so most online stream sites you can watch via the gaming systems browser.


----------



## Johnnymac (Sep 17, 2013)

It worked ok for me


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Johnnymac said:


> I found a free site that can change your IP address so you can watch things like BBC iPlayer Unblocker.com: The Leading Blocker Site on the Net


VPN, virtual private network. Easy to get on any computer. HMA, type it into Google.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Any free IP-masking site has major security issues. Not worth it!


VPN is legal. I'm very surprised no one has heard of it. It's on every ipad in settings


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We got VPN for like 2 years now, works well, and now with our new SMART TV, we don't have to use the laptop and the most annoying HDMI cable anymoreeeee!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Some useful tips here. 

How Do I Know If My VPN Is Trustworthy?


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Some useful tips here.
> 
> How Do I Know If My VPN Is Trustworthy?


My anti virus will do VPN at a cost if I require it. The one I use I have read all the reviews and I have had no problems. Ask a satellite technician to recommend one for you, they know the best ones.


----------

